# OB/Rally Trial over the weekend!



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

So here are some photos from this weekend. 

Ironhide and I did our UKC Rally Level 2 title and 2 legs towards her UCD (They only had two trials so we could not complete the third leg).

Some Trial Photos:




























And the Ribbons!











We went for a run afterwards, so here they are all nice and tired.










Gladiator did not compete, as he is still only 11 months. He could have gotten a qualifying score, but I want to wait until he is going to blow everyone socks off with his awesome-ness, so we will wait for the next trial.

He is doing his CGN and BH this summer anyway, so that will be enough training for him already.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! Great Job!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go..love all the red in the pictures..highlights your girls hair!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! It was really fun and a great way to prepare for the IPO trials, as the Rally and Ob are so not as serious!

Once Ironhide has her IPO 1 I hope to take a break from IPO to do some Agility, and compete in that sport for a little while.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

